# chocar vehículos [chocar, (em)bater]



## Gamen

Hola.
Quería saber cómo se traduce "chocar" (dos o más vehículos) en portugués.
¿"Chocar", "bater", "embater", ¿de las tres maneras?.

Ejemplo:

Un auto de gran porte *chocó contra/con *una moto y dejó dos heridos leves y uno de gravedad como saldo final.

Um carro de grande porte *chocou contra uma* moto/*chocou numa* moto e deixou dois feridos leves e um de gravidade como saldo final.
Um carro de grande porte *bateu/embateu contra *uma moto* - bateu/embateu numa* moto e deixou dois feridos leves e um de gravidade como saldo final..

¿Son correctos?
Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Ola, gamen, no conozco '' Saldo Final'' No sé lo que significa, pero, me sonaría bien, '' Um carro de grande porte bateu em uma moto e deixou dois feridos....

Chocou e bateu eu conheço e ambas estão bem, agora '' Embateu'' nunca vi , a não ser que exista no Portugués de Portugal.

Dois carrros se chocam...

Mi portugués es de brasil y no conozco  estas cosas...

Saldo Final
Embateu

Te recomiendo esperar más comentarios.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal_ 'chocar com/contra', 'embater contra', 'bater em', 'ir de encontro a' _(diria que os dois primeiros são os mais frequentes)_._


----------



## Gamen

Gracias Luanbrasileño.
Gracias Carfer.
¿En Portugal se entiende *"saldo final* [de feridos/mortos]" = resultado final?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Gracias Luanbrasileño.
> Gracias Carfer.
> ¿En Portugal se entiende *"saldo final* [de heridos/muertos]" = resultado final?



Entende-se e usa-se.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Carfer.
¿En Brasil se dice "chocar *com uma/comtra uma/em uma* moto?
¿"Bater *com uma/contra uma/em uma* moto?

¿Cuáles preposiciones son correctas?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Chocar" muy poco con ese sentido. Es más frecuente usarlo con el sentido de 'estar en shock' o de 'incubar'. Chocar vehiculos es 'bater', 'trombar', 'colidir'.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias WSE.
¿Qué preposiciones se usan en Brasil con el verbo "bater"?

O carro bateu *com uma/contra uma/em uma* moto?

Español:
El auto/coche chocó con/contra una moto.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O carro bateu em/co*n*tra uma moto.


----------



## pkogan

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Chocar" muy poco con ese sentido. Es más frecuente usarlo con el sentido de 'estar en shock' o de 'incubar'. Chocar vehiculos es 'bater', 'trombar', 'colidir'.


E quais substantivos são usados com frequência com esse sentido? Batida? Colisão? Choque? Outros?
Ex: Os jogadores bateram/trombaram no círculo central. Em consequência da batida/da colisão/do choque....


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal _'choque', 'colisão'_ (talvez mais frequente na escrita). '_Batida_', regra geral, é uma pequena colisão, sem consequências de maior, de que resultam apenas umas mossas/amolgadelas (a menos, claro, que se especifique _'grande batida'_).


----------



## Ari RT

No noticiário brasileiro veremos colisão, acidente de trânsito, choque entre dois veículos, batida.
Na fala coloquial, batida, acidente. Na metade sul do país, trombada (mas não tenho ouvido, talvez esteja tendendo ao desuso).
Se envolver mais de dois veículos (choques en cadena), engavetamento. Se um veículo acaba virado (volcado, patas arriba), capotamento.


----------



## patriota

pkogan said:


> Ex: Os jogadores bateram/trombaram no círculo central. Em consequência da batida/da colisão/do choque....


No Brasil, _batida_ fica melhor para falar de acidentes de trânsito. Quando uma pessoa bate em alguém, é uma agressão proposital.

Jornalistas esportivos usam_ choque _e _colisão, _mas há uma chance muito maior de um torcedor brasileiro descrever o encontrão dos jogadores como uma _trombada._


----------

